# Wax stock 2016 Video



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Evening All, I thoroughly enjoyed Waxstock this year and have created a little video, my camera work wasn't the best on the day due to probably travelling up from cornwall late on the night before the event and not getting much sleep!

hopefully it works,





Thanks

Andy G.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Andy looks really good, never been before so maybe next year.

Alan


----------



## Marc172cup (Jul 5, 2015)

Ooo thanks for the vid, good effort. Love the short clip of my clio on there &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice video, I plan to go next year and this wets my appitight :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

bigalc said:


> Thanks for posting this Andy looks really good, never been before so maybe next year.
> 
> Alan


It'll be worth the trip and making a nice weekend of it. Sure it will be at the same location :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great video. Shame the Jag missed out


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Great video. Shame the Jag missed out


There was a Jaguar there? :lol: Most photos I've seen so far have been you.

How many cars were missed? I thought the show would be much bigger than it appears in that video.

I've still not seen that many photos of the cars and surprised there isn't an official announcement about the winners either.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> There was a Jaguar there? :lol: Most photos I've seen so far have been you.
> 
> How many cars were missed? I thought the show would be much bigger than it appears in that video.
> 
> I've still not seen that many photos of the cars and surprised there isn't an official announcement about the winners either.


Only because I've been gathering the photos of my car  and posting them here. If you look through the few threads where people have posted their own there was hardly one photo of it 

I would say there was around 30-40 cars inside, many more than previous years and better for it. I think the layout way much better this year.

Waxstock have announced the winners on Facebook but I am surprised they haven't posted on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

No way, that's my uncles yellow R8 at the beginning! He's on DW too.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice video sir!


----------

